

Ask HN: What technologies are used by Healthcare.gov? - cantbecool


======
doubt_me
[http://www.cgi.com/en/us-federal/services-
solutions](http://www.cgi.com/en/us-federal/services-solutions)

~~~
cantbecool
That's the contractors website, not a list of technologies used.

